# Herping Lighting Equipment??



## Bax155 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just wondering what all the die hard herpers are using for lights when herping?? When I see the good night time shots they seem to be lit like xmas, LED or Fluro? Spotlights or head lamps?? What lumens is best?? I live on 1600 acres and I'm keen to do some decent night time herping!!

Cheers,
Bax...


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 13, 2010)

I use this


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 13, 2010)

to produce this


----------



## antaresia_boy (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice pics, fuscus. Impressive looking camera, too.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Fuscus, perhaps you could comment. When focussing at night, does your macro ring flash light up when pressing half shutter (to auto focus) or do you have to use a seperate light source?


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 13, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Hey Fuscus, perhaps you could comment. When focussing at night, does your macro ring flash light up when pressing half shutter (to auto focus) or do you have to use a seperate light source?


That is not a macro flash, it is just a fancy torch. When I see a victim - sorry Subject - I turn the torch on and use that to frame and focus the subject. It is effective to about 1.5 meters. Battery life leaves a bit to be desired, to use it properly you need it fully charged at all times. 

Sunblitz Products (3 of 11)


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 13, 2010)

How much does one cost Fuscus??


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 13, 2010)

sunblitz - Price Comparison - Buy Cheap in Australia


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Lighting - Ring Lights


----------



## Jasspa (Feb 13, 2010)

> That is not a macro flash, it is just a fancy torch



Yeah was just thinking that the pics don't look like are taken with a ring flash.


----------



## Jasspa (Feb 13, 2010)

Bax,
I interpreted the question as what kind of torches do we use?
I like to use the common old LED torch. The light is a lot softer and there are no rings of light (like what is produced with the old style torches). It allows you to focus your eyes everywhere that you are shining the light, but it is also soft enough that if you hear a movement elsewhere, you don't have to wait for your eyes to adjust to be able to see it. If you know what I mean?
I'm not sure of the actual torch that I use i'm sorry.

PS. Jealous of the 1600 acres btw


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats the info I'm after Jasspa, thought LED would do the trick, I think rechargable fluro tubes would be great too!
Cheers,
Bax...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Fuscus & Stevo2, I reckon for $140-$150 that would be money well spent. I thought from the original pic it was some new LED ring flash haha, still as your photos prove, Fuscus, it is quite a effective light source.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 13, 2010)

The ring light ( hate calling it that - sounds light a sex toy :shock: ) is only used to do the focusing. The camera also uses the flash unit shown


----------



## markars (Feb 14, 2010)

Check out a "led lenser" 1 use a p7 as a hand torch while walking and the x21 for spotting into the trees or from a vehicle. They are even better than on the internet or reviews they also have a good light for photos as they have no dark or bright spots. also i have a couple of the 20 dollar yellow rechargeable spotties from supercheap. They are suprisingly good as a back up from the car but are too heavy to hike with.
( For nerd value i use a head torch but only when i am deep in the bush and cannot be seen by anyone)

The torches are as dear as poison but if you are a tradie or are "creative" with your accountants you can claim them. But even if you cannot claim them they are still worth the cash. 
High Performance Line - LED LENSER Optoelectronics


----------

